# Barack Obama



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 6, 2008)

Now that Barack Obama has been elected as President of the Unites States, does this mean that the U.S. will become an *Obama Nation*?

(Try reading this aloud.)


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Question*

I like it


----------



## Banned (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Question*

Groan!


----------



## amastie (Nov 6, 2008)

Good one!

amastie


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 6, 2008)

:rofl::funny::notworthy::loveit:


----------



## Retired (Nov 6, 2008)

Oyy!!


----------



## NicNak (Nov 6, 2008)

Silly Dr. Baxter lol


----------



## Meg (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol, it doesn't work quite so well with an Aussie accent, but it's still pretty funny!  Nice one


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 7, 2008)

meg, can you record a sound clip so we can hear it in aussie?


----------



## Meg (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol, I could do it, but it would take some fiddling and I have to be up again in 5 hours to get a plane to Sydney.  If you're serious, remind me on Monday and I'll see what I can do. 

Basically, imagine an Australian with a really poorly faked American accent


----------



## white page (Nov 7, 2008)

:idea::woohoo::teehee:

It took me all afternoon to figure this out , must be your canadian accent Dr. B !!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## white page (Nov 7, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## gooblax (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought it sounded okay with my accent...  Maybe I need to hear the Canadian version.


----------



## Meggylou (Nov 8, 2008)

that's so hilariously cute!!


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 9, 2008)

i was just kidding meg, it would be interesting to hear but far too much work to get you to do


----------

